# need plow drivers in canton, mi



## MATITUDE (Nov 22, 2003)

have the possibility of picking up 3 condo complexes by the beginning of the week from a developer I deal with on the east side. I would need plow trucks, salters and sidewalk personel to handle all three jobs. Would have 1 site manager from my company there as well. Probably need 3 plow trucks to handle timely. Thank you to all who reply.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

iam in the macomb county area and can help out over there i have a 88 chevy with a 8 ft western let me know call my cell phone at 586 864-2841 or my nextel direct connect # is 131*207110*2 anytime thanx my name is bill


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a plow and salter on my 99 F350 that I would be happy to put to work for you. Call me to discuss. I am near Ann Arbor, perhaps a meet would be in order. 
Mike (734)320-4700


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

if you get in a bind feel free to give us a jingle 419-385-9464 got to push ½" with the durango so far this year


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

im on the east side of macomb county I have a 93 f-250 7 1/2' western and a v-box. i can help out when im clear with my accounts i have 3 sidewalk guys and 2 back-up trucks with drivers


----------



## tim wright (Jan 25, 2004)

*You can count on us*

Tim Wrightmc5/lawn service/plymouth mi call me #734-358-5300 cell or #734-667-3010 home


----------



## David Smith (Oct 16, 2003)

Jackson, MI

In Ypsi/Ann Arbor area weekly, can help in Canton area if needed.
How do you pay? (Rate, time frame, cash, etc)

David
517-795-8406


----------



## BOB JONES (Nov 29, 2001)

i have 6 yard dump withs plow & saltspreader located in westland cell#734-748-8688


----------

